# Dads theatre room



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey guys
I took some photos of the recently finished dedicated home cinema I built for my dad, I'm quite proud of how it has turned out, this is the second room I have built for him, the first I have only one photo of, that was taken by a Realestate agent when he sold the house. I'll attach that after.

The cinema was originally a spare room joining onto a formal dining, we tore down the dividing wall and ripped out the bedroom cupboard, built a new wall with double doors to square the cinema off, making the room now 6m long x 3.6m wide. I then installed a double LBL beam into the ceiling trusses to support the roof trusses where the old wall use to be, it wasn't needed due to that wall not load bearing, it was more for piece of mind. 

We stripped the room back to bear timber, built all the columns, raised flooring 150mm high for the back row of seating, framed up the existing windows, insulated it with sound screen, applied rubber sound absorbent clips with 28mm furring channel battens, two layers of 13mm sound check plasterboard caulking the first layer and all power point penetrations. For the doors we used solid core with raven seals. 

Dad liked the old theatre where I built and plaster lined the hi if cabinet to make it part of the room, so I decided to do the same for this one.

Dad also likes the hole roman/Spartacus/300 style shows and movies so I decided to theme it based on that era. I believe I have achieved it but I'll let you guys decide hahaha.
Painting the room created a huge mission for my sister as the paint was something we had never seen or heard of before, the end product is amazing and the photos really don't do it any justice, the light brown is a stone affect which is common, kinda looks like a external render when finished. 
The dark brown is an ageing creating, we loved the idea at the time because it would make the columns/bulkheads look more effective and old, little did we no it took four coats of black in a suede style, then two lite coats of white with a sponge then apply a liquid in a hand held spray bottle that was supplied with the product to create the end effect.
The liquid took two days to create the effect so you could only imagine what it looked like after the first couple of hours, let me tell you, it was nothing like what the picture showed haha, we decided to see the time out, the end result was awesome and really love the end result, it was better than I imagined.

Moving onto the audio,
screen is a 110 inch finished with velvet boarder, 
projector jvc x35 full 1080 hd 3d, 
receiver Yamaha aventage rxa-730,
blu-ray Yamaha aventage 1020,
Topshield digital set top box for TV viewing,
Klipsch 7.1 speaker pack, can't quite remember the code, I think maybe rf62?
Extra polkaudio sub at the rear, he loved it in his old room so he wanted to keep it.
His hoping to get a power amp when more founds become available, looking into the new Yamaha mx-5000.

Anyway have a look at the photos, hopefully you guys like what we set out to achieve, thanks guys!


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok so that went terribly wrong, I can't upload the photos that I took, so I tried to take a photo of a photo and that didn't work to well either, it's saying I need to active something in the settings menu, bare with me guys well I figure this out, so sorry


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Still trying


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

There we go hahaha


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

wow. Looks nice. Thanks for sharing. The room turned out very well. I am sure your dad and your family will get many years of enjoyment in that theater! Seats also look comfortable.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

tripplej said:


> wow. Looks nice. Thanks for sharing. The room turned out very well. I am sure your dad and your family will get many years of enjoyment in that theater! Seats also look comfortable.


yeah thanks mate, I appreciate it, his pretty happy with it, I have a home theatre that I built myself three years ago, not as grand as my dads, did you see that, I posted it a few weeks back. 
I'm currently designing my new room in my new home that I'm building. I'm hoping that it will be as good as the old mans, 
I have some pretty exciting ideas in my head so will see how it turns out hahaha, I'll be posting the progress when I start it in the design&construction section.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks great! Very nice job on the details of the trim work.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice looking room Heath and a very kind gesture to do that for your father. I'm envious of your carpentry skills!


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

What are the dimensions of the room?


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

chris0228 said:


> What are the dimensions of the room?


hey buddy we in Australia measure in meters 6m long X 3.6m wide, I believe in feet it would be 19x11


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

JBrax said:


> Very nice looking room Heath and a very kind gesture to do that for your father. I'm envious of your carpentry skills!


 thank you, it does help when I'm qualified in building and plastering, I was able to be a apprentice in both trades, firstly did four years as a plasterer then four years in carpentry, now after the last 11 years I have been able to combine the two trades together which gives me an advantage when pricing work.
Building home theatres is something I love doing on the side.
I have built quit a few as I do work for a home theatre store called big bicture people. I love the ideas people come up with and the end result on there face when completed,


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

This is the first room I built for my dad in his old house, I had to take a screen shot off my mac on the Realestate website as I had no photos of it when I built it.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Very Nice!!


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

So I have to ask, was it more difficult doing all of the work upside down? 
But seriously that's a really nice room, nice job! I love those columnns


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

rambocommando said:


> So I have to ask, was it more difficult doing all of the work upside down?  But seriously that's a really nice room, nice job! I love those columnns


haha thanks mate, does it look up side down, not sure what ya mean,


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry, it was a lame joke about your Australian-ness (the whole everything is upside down bit). I probably should have went with something about drop bears instead.

Is the center channel in that box under the screen? What material are the columns made out of?


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

rambocommando said:


> Sorry, it was a lame joke about your Australian-ness (the whole everything is upside down bit). I probably should have went with something about drop bears instead. Is the center channel in that box under the screen? What material are the columns made out of?


hahaha yeah ok ;-)
Yes the centre channel is in the front box, we have made custom ports out the side and the speaker doesn't seem to have any noticeable difference being Inclosed or sitting above it.
The columns are solid plastered, nothing special really, with a plaster cornice to complete the style. 
Dad and I are in discussions as far as acoustic treatments are concerned, maybe some ceiling clouds and some wall panels, the biggest problem I see is that the double doors are right in the reflection zone, not much I can do about that though as it leads onto the dining room.


----------

